# Mulling over the extras



## lpx92d (Jul 30, 2017)

Mulling over extras as the title suggests - anyone got experience/opinions on these things?

advanced key - seems superfluous, can't i just keep the key with me anyway? Is it solely for lock/unlock?
park system with park assist on paper seems almost magical, better than reversing camera?

I always think of these things right after leaving the dealership :roll:


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

lpx92d said:


> Mulling over extras as the title suggests - anyone got experience/opinions on these things?
> 
> advanced key - seems superfluous, can't i just keep the key with me anyway? Is it solely for lock/unlock?
> park system with park assist on paper seems almost magical, better than reversing camera?
> ...


Folding wing mirrors. You miss them when you don't have them. 
The deluxe air con, as the basic seemed not great. 
The mk3 I had loaned at the led internal light pack which was pretty cool although not essential!!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Difficult question as what is important to one person isn't important to the next.

Advanced key - I don't have this on mine but have had similar on my last 3 cars and I do miss it. I keep trying to open my doors now without having my key in my hand 

Park assist - depends where you park. I had this on my last 2 cars and never used it once whereas the reverse camera I found really useful and again I miss it as I don't have it now, although it's not the end of the world as there are the parking sensors.

The most useful thing I have that I didn't think I would be bothered about is Hold Assist. Helps me out no end when I am stuck in stop/start commuter traffic.

Electric folding mirrors are a must for me. I know that my car is locked when the mirrors are folded in plus I've got a little extra peace of mind that no-one is going to knock one of them off.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Yes Advanced key will save you taking the key out of your pocket to open the door. As standard (without advanced key) when you are in the car you can leave the key in your pocket & start the car...
I have parking system plus (no assist) with Reverse camera and this is useful when it tight spaces - worth having in my opinion but I wouldn't use the assist....
Deluxe air-con is a must not only does it look really cool it adds climate control
B/O sound system if you like your tunes...
I love the Matrix headlights they are excellent when driving down dark lanes and are really cool to see them switching off individual LEDs not so not to blind other traffic PLUS you get the dynamic sweeping indicators at the front 8) 
I personally like big wheels I have 20" which I don't find uncomfortable at all with the mag ride...

I don't think the virtual cockpit would be complete without the navigation so would definitely recommend the tech pack

At the end of the day it's down to personal preference but I will say it far better to spec them from new rather than try to retrofit them later which will likely be more expensive/not possible and will also have insurance implications...


----------



## lpx92d (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks guys, first hand experiences are super helpful.

I'm gonna opt for park system plus without the assist, and go for the reversing camera instead. Still undecided about advanced key but leaning towards going for it now



debonair said:


> The most useful thing I have that I didn't think I would be bothered about is Hold Assist. Helps me out no end when I am stuck in stop/start commuter traffic..


I totally ignored this extra since I thought it would only be applicable on gradients and hills - is it useful outside those scenarios too?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

lpx92d said:


> I totally ignored this extra since I thought it would only be applicable on gradients and hills - is it useful outside those scenarios too?


Hold assist and hill hold assist are not the same thing.

HHA stops the car rolling backwards on hills and is usually standard on auto boxes now.
Hold assist means you can come to a stop at traffic lights and take your foot off the brake pedal with the car still in D. The brake lights stay on and the car stays stationary until you press the throttle again. There is a button to turn it off so you can use auto creep for manoeuvring in tight spaces.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

As for extras, I don't have advanced key and I don't especially miss it but I've never had it before either. I miss an internal boot release button!

Nav is a definite yes, and the digi heating dials look cool and add climate.

I have front and rear parking sensors but didn't go for the camera because I figured you're more likely to be turning the wheel and thus obscuring the view of the camera screen so the use seemed limited to me. The sensors are good enough but it depends on the kind of places you normally park I guess.

Hold assist, 100% yes for £90 it's a no brainer.

Matrix lights are nice if you do country lane driving at night. The way the beams turn on and off is super clever and very fast.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I have advanced key on my RS and it's useful for impressing people with the lock/unlock swipey hand gesture - but I don't really use it as I have many years of learned key-fob button pressing hard wired in my brain! I've tried to get to use the Advanced key feature but after finding the car unlocked on more than one occasion when I thought I'd locked it, I'm sticking with the traditional key fob button to lock.

Definitely need folding mirrors with my tight garage door opening, reverse sensors - just the beeps are all I really need, never needed or wanted or had a camera and have never had a problem parking. I have front sensors too and find them really annoying so turned them off from coming on automatically.

Not got the matrix headlights but still think the standard LEDs are an improvement over the Xenons in my last TT, I regularly use unlit country lanes and don't have any problems.

Hold Assist - if all it does is let you keep it in D without your foot on the brake then no thanks - I use the funny little N option on the gearbox for that :lol:


----------



## lpx92d (Jul 30, 2017)

Ah OK, so HHA and HA are different, but they are included in the same £90.00 extra below? Thats the only configurable option I can see. Seems nice, but inclined to agree with powerplay if thats all it does! [no pun intended there with inclined, swear!  ]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

debonair said:


> Difficult question as what is important to one person isn't important to the next.


That sums it all up really. 
Folding mirrors don't interest me. 
Other than reversing sensors I don't see the need for any other parking aids, its not a big car. A question for those who have Park Assist - if a parking spot is so tight that you require automated assistance - would park assist be able to get you into that space? 
Advanced key seems like a bit of a gimmick but as my dealer put it - you can put your hand in your pocket every time you unlock your car, or your can put your hand in your pocket once and fork out 450 quid. :lol: This can be a security risk to thieves with the right equipment. 
The big one for me it the Technology pack. Expensive but it really makes the most of the features of the virtual cockpit. I use the sat nav most of the time now, even when I know where I'm going. Linked on-line to my phone's SIM I get up to date travel information about delays, roadworks etc. and suggested alternative routes.


----------



## Justphil100 (May 28, 2017)

Advanced key

If you have never had this before then dont bother but if you have had this in a previous car then get it otherwise you will get annoyed everyday trying to locate your keys.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

lpx92d said:


> Ah OK, so HHA and HA are different, but they are included in the same £90.00 extra below?


No. It's poorly worded on the Audi site and you can even see they call it 2 different things in the title and the text of that screenshot.

HHA comes with the autobox.
HA is the option.

Depends what kind of driving you. If you sit in queues a lot it can be a pain holding the brake all the time or having to move the gear lever all the time. I still think it's a great no brainer to have it.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

+1 for Hold Assist. Best extra out there. Yes you can use "N" but then you're faffing with the gear box / brake combo to get it back in to Drive. It's an innate action when you do it but I love Hold Assist.

+1 for Deluxe climate.

+1 for Advanced key and folding mirror options. Together they are pretty expensive to get the benefit of keeping your keys in your pocket and a visible indication your car is locked but I'd add them every time.

= matrix lights. They're super techie and very good (but the standard lights aren't bad). I rarely use them on auto, preferring to be in charge of high beam myself the auto function dips just a fraction too late for me and I always end up worrying that I'm going to blind oncoming traffic.

Can't talk about parking systems I just have the rear beepy sensors and they work just fine for me. I think this one is very much personal preference.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> = matrix lights. They're super techie and very good (but the standard lights aren't bad). I rarely use them on auto, preferring to be in charge of high beam myself the auto function dips just a fraction too late for me and* I always end up worrying that I'm going to blind oncoming traffic..*







+1 for Advanced key 
+1 for Deluxe climate
+1 matrix headlights
+1 Electric seats (no they are not just for moving your seat.)


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

+1 for Hold Assist. Have a manual without it now but considered it an essential on my previous auto.

My only reservation is that it keeps the brake lights on which can be really annoying to drivers of vehicles behind when you are stopped for a long period (Traffic Lights etc.). I don't understand why it is designed to do this as, if you use the electronic handbrake, the stop lights are not illuminated.

It's not an Audi thing as all manufacturers do it this way - I really can't understand why :?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hold assist is really handy. Had it on a courtesy car. Come to a stop and release the brake and the cars holds it's position. Pressing the throttle releases the brake. No need to hold the brakes or put into park/neutral when coming to a temporary stop.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

No idea how the HA works if spec'd on the RS, however I certainly wouldn't want to be sitting in D holding the car stationary on the brake for very long as (new on the mk3 RS) it holds the engine revs higher; on the mk2 RS, holding the car stationary the revs would hold at 800 or very slightly lower under load from the partially biting clutch, but now the revs are held just under 1000 in the same scenario, so in my head that means more clutch wear and more fuel :lol:

So with the mk3 RS, even more reason to keep it in N when I know I'm not going to be moving in the next few seconds - plus I'm not keeping the brake lights burning


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

EvilTed said:


> +1 for Hold Assist. Best extra out there. Yes you can use "N" but then you're faffing with the gear box / brake combo to get it back in to Drive. It's an innate action when you do it but I love Hold Assist.


See there you go....one person's passion is another's poison. I test drove with hold assist and hated it. I am so used to creeping into roundabouts etc that my brain was confused when I would stop queuing for a roundabout but it wouldn't creep forwards as I took my foot off the brake. I didn't want to keep switching that feature on and off all the time. Discussed in another thread, apparently if you brake lightly, you can avoid the Hold Assist engaging but it requires a delicate foot touch to distinguish reliably with HA and start/stop etc.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

I took park assist for the gadget freak part of me. But it does provide an extra which is side sensors as well as front and rear. So you effectively have 360 degree periphery monitoring even when the automatic parking is not in use. It is quite fun to watch the wheel whirling around, but it also is a bit scary. Nevertheless it can help when trying to park quickly while a queue of cars builds up behind you and you get your angle wrong in the heat of the moment.

I thought it would be totally OTT to have Park Assist and the rear camera...


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

In the end I went with a TT 2.0 TFSI Black Editiom S Tronic in Ibis White with absolutely NO options 

I figured that the MY18 cars come with a few more items as standard now - rear sensors/cruise etc. Plus my car is on a 2 year lease so it makes no sense to pile on the options


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

TTpete said:


> In the end I went with a TT 2.0 TFSI Black Editiom S Tronic in Ibis White with absolutely NO options
> 
> I figured that the MY18 cars come with a few more items as standard now - rear sensors/cruise etc. Plus my car is on a 2 year lease so it makes no sense to pile on the options


IMDB Synopsis of this thread: 
Man asks for help deciding options.
Community offers wisdom and guidance
Man ignores all of it and buys a car with no options
Community implodes having been rendered obsolete and useless. Disbands and goes to live in the woods hunting Porsche Caymans.

(The last point hasn't actually happened yet, it's the sequel)


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

No options at all sounds like the worst possible choice. At least have the nav as a minimum. That's the whole point of the virtual dash.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

EvilTed said:


> TTpete said:
> 
> 
> > In the end I went with a TT 2.0 TFSI Black Editiom S Tronic in Ibis White with absolutely NO options
> ...


The OP hasn't posted with what they are doing since their initial post so we don't know what they decided on yet :?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

.....nvm


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

debonair said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > TTpete said:
> ...


Ah yes, you're right. I was led astray by the arrival of TTPete - That's the kind of plot twist that will make this thread a classic.....


----------



## lpx92d (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah Im still in the process of mulling. But I won't be following ttpete since I love tech too much and will be keeping this one for 4 years.

_*resumes mulling*_


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Well I'm another +1 for the Hold Assist. Mine is a manual and it's very handy, especially with only an electronic handbrake. Every time you stop the footbrake is applied. I do keep forgetting to switch it off when doing small manoeuvres though!

I also like the folding mirrors as I find it a useful check that it's locked and also to avoid them getting damaged.

My other options:

Super Sports seats - like the look and very comfortable.
Comfort & Sound Pack (B&O, Digital Climate control). Climate control looks good and also handy to just leave at set temperature.
Parking sensors front and rear. Useful as I keep mine garaged and the front sensors keep me central, given there's only about 1.5 inches between the mirrors and garage door frame.
Happy with my choices - didn't choose the tech pack/nav and more than happy about that. For me personally, it would have been a waste of £1,800 as I rarely need to go anywhere unusual and to be honest I'd rather have a quick look on google maps as the few times I've used satnav on hire cars etc it's been far from accurate and wasted plenty of time, when a bit of advance planning is far far easier.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I think sat nav is a must on the TT, given how that integrates into the VD and of course, how it will affect residuals (no sat nav makes your TT rather unattractive to the next buyer and boy do Audi milk that one). B&O if you like your tunes, rear parking sensors and the auto air con if your TT doesn't have it as standard. Privacy glass improves the looks, so that's worth having. IMO, everything else is really just window dressing. The standard LED headlights on my TTS are absolutely excellent, so I can't see any sense in spending small fortune on the Matrix headlights. The Active Lane Assist that comes standard in my TTS is utterly useless, so don't spec that. Super Sports Seats are very nice, but the standard seats are still just fine. I think they're a tad more comfortable actually. Alcantara I personally prefer to leather and mag ride? It's standard on my car, but I would have to think about that one for the RS I'm going to order at the end of this year - it is much better than my previous TTS (mk2) but still shows a tendency to bobble around a bit on damp roads. I leave mine in Comfort (Individual setting) and the car seems better planted like that. I'm on the fence with mag ride. Hold assist? I didn't like that (had it on my 8v S3), so did not option it for the TTS. Due to the creep with the auto box, my car never rolls back on a hill when I release the brake and I found the hold assist just a tad annoying. All the other options, I personally don't want or need, plus they'll not make much difference to the value of the car com trade in/sell time. The key options that I think will are: sat nav, B&O and auto aircon. The latter should really be standard across the range IMO.


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

Totally agree about the SatNav being a 'must have'.

Last month Hubby tried to convince me to change the TTS and get a new Mustang GT. We went and had a look and the Ford Dealer rang round his various Audi contacts to get a price as a PX. Every single one wanted to know if it had SatNav (which it does) and many apparently intimated that if it didn't they just would not be interested 

Anyway aside from that it just looks great in the display and from my experience is much easier than reading a map :lol:

By the way the TTS is much better than the Mustang and I reckoned faster too 8)


----------



## lpx92d (Jul 30, 2017)

OK this is what I have decided to cut so far - if I'm making an egregious error please feel free to warn me of my impending mistake(s) before I pull the trigger

- hill hold assist, while the support for this extra has been heard, i don't think i'd have much use for it (can't even remember the last time i stopped on a hill). plus im looking at an automatic, and am accustomed to keeping foot on brake in traffic and creeping into roundabouts etc

- advanced key - while this sounds nice, i'm going to pass. Again, too familiar with using key to lock and unlock already so don't think I'd miss it. Plus, i am pretty sure I would forget to lock by having to press the door handle. Opting for tradition and going with the key

Other 2 things I'm debating now are the side assist feature and rear view camera, I think both would be very helpful personally but will push the monthly price over 500, I'll sleep on it


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

People seem to forget about the handbrake!
With the auto box, if you flick the handbrake on in traffic or waiting on an incline you take your foot off the gas and the revs drop to about 9000 and the car will stay in that position until you press the accelerator again when the handbrake will release automatically. Works on hills too!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

lpx92d said:


> - advanced key - while this sounds nice, i'm going to pass. Again, too familiar with using key to lock and unlock already so don't think I'd miss it. Plus, i am pretty sure I would forget to lock by having to press the door handle. Opting for tradition and going with the key


You never miss something you have never had :wink: 
Going back to pressing buttons or a thing called a key seems way in the past now.
Yes it is a luxury extra, but it's a "once your use to it  "
But I do get its an extra you don't "need" 
But then again no one "needs" a TT


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

lpx92d said:


> OK this is what I have decided to cut so far - if I'm making an egregious error please feel free to warn me of my impending mistake(s) before I pull the trigger
> 
> - hill hold assist, while the support for this extra has been heard, i don't think i'd have much use for it (can't even remember the last time i stopped on a hill). plus im looking at an automatic, and am accustomed to keeping foot on brake in traffic and creeping into roundabouts etc
> 
> ...


Ive had my TTS for five months now and if i could add stuff on now i would add the reverse camera,side assit and the parking sensors,the blind spots in the mk3 TT are really bad and parking can be a difficult task,just my opinion.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I have the side assist as standard and have never used it, don't expect I ever will. 
Reverse camera is nice to have but not essential. I have front and rear sensors now (no camera) but only had rear sensors on my last TTS and have had no problems parking or with blind spots on either car.

Out of the side assist and reverse camera I would go for the reverse camera


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

The rear of the TT is not the most visible area of the car and if you trust the sensors they will keep you away from objects but not make the most use of the area around you, I am therefore a fan of the camera. In the wet where the water has not had a chance to blow away from the window I find the rear less than easy to monitor. I also reverse along the side of my house (bricks one side, iron railings the other) which is relatively narrow. It is tempting to make large corrections every time a sensor bleeps but the camera and guide lines give a good balance in reflecting the actual path especially when wet and at night as I say (including the projected path and wheel angle). Have the camera on my wife's Golf useful there too for the same reasons even though gauging the extremities is much easier. Just a note that I do not find it difficult to see the picture in the MMI or that it gets overly obstructed by the wheel, also big movements of the wheel causing obscuration when reversing are of limited duration.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

When I had my MK2 Roadster. The wife would not drive it because of the blind spots.

The Coupe is a different matter.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

debonair said:


> I have the side assist as standard and have never used it, don't expect I ever will.
> Reverse camera is nice to have but not essential. I have front and rear sensors now (no camera) but only had rear sensors on my last TTS and have had no problems parking or with blind spots on either car.
> 
> Out of the side assist and reverse camera I would go for the reverse camera


I thought Side Assist was always "on" if fitted. When combined with Active Lane Assist, it could just save your car. If you signal left , start to move having failed to see a car in the blind spot, the steering will yank you back into your lane (apparently). I don't have this feature, and many don't order it because its quite expensive and not a "fun" feature.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

jonstatt said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > I have the side assist as standard and have never used it, don't expect I ever will.
> ...


Oops, my bad, was getting in a mucking fuddle with Active Lane Assist


----------



## lpx92d (Jul 30, 2017)

Finished mulling.

TTS black edition with:
- Tech package+smartphone interface
- Matrix LED headlights
- Deluxe air con
- Electric folding door mirrors
- Parking system front and rear
- Reversing camera
- Traffic sign recognition
- Audi side assist

Thanks all for your advice and opinions


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice spec. What colour did you go for?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice. Just a caveat on the sign recognition, the speed limit is displayed in the corner of the nav screen and you can press the voice button and ask it 'what is the speed limit here' and it'll tell you so might not be worth the extra for that.


----------



## lpx92d (Jul 30, 2017)

debonair said:


> Nice spec. What colour did you go for?


Nano grey, really liked the pics from owners on here. Saw daytona grey at the dealership but was too light for me.



KevC said:


> Nice. Just a caveat on the sign recognition, the speed limit is displayed in the corner of the nav screen and you can press the voice button and ask it 'what is the speed limit here' and it'll tell you so might not be worth the extra for that.


Ah interesting. Is the nav screen the most frequently used screen then. If its always displayed on there then maybe paying extra for it just outside that nav screen isnt actually worth it.

Plus, with that saving I could go for the red seats and co-ordinated dash :?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Yes you will probably have the nav screen up most of the time.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The speed limit shown in the nav screen is what it thinks it is as per its last map update. It's not unusual for it to be wrong or out of date. 
AFAIK the paid for option reads the road signs as you pass them so should normally be correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I had road sign recognition on my JCW and when it worked it was good but the downfall was that it didn't always pick up all the signs, depending on the positioning of the signs, whether they were obscured by trees etc. There was more than one occasion where the camera hadn't spotted a sign and gave a false reading of the correct speed limit. Sometimes it would also pick up the speed limit signs at the end of side roads as I was passing them on the main road. The theory is good but the practicality is not so good. It's not an expensive option but if you've dropped another bit of spec you had your eye on I'd probably go for that instead.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

lpx92d said:


> Finished mulling.
> 
> TTS black edition with:
> - Tech package+smartphone interface
> ...


Lovely spec and a great colour,i have a nano grey black edition (Roadster) and the black with the nano really does look good and very stealth fighter jet like,ull get the bang and olufsen system aswell being the black edition which really is epically good,i look forward to seeing the car once you have it,and i hope you are excited...you defiantly should be!


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

lpx92d said:


> Plus, with that saving I could go for the red seats and co-ordinated dash :?


I wouldn't bother with the traffic sign recognition as its a bit unreliable, partly due to the lack of care in sign positioning and maintenance in the UK. I think it can also be added afterwards yourself using the "hack" apps to connect to the car's computer.

If you go for red seats, the only co-ordinated extra part you can request are for the middle tunnel leather surround, and front door arm-rests, handles and speaker surrounds. The steering wheel is red stitched anyway if you have red leather. Plus the bit of leather on-top of the dash above the screen always remains black with black stitching regardless. I think some of the configurators wrongly indicate a change to this bit.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep my car wasn't spec'd with traffic sign recognition but have enabled it with VCDS. Only because I could though - it's next to useless :lol:


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Whilst I don't have this on my TT I do have it on my new Q2 and have found it very reliable....just saying


----------



## lpx92d (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks for all the help guys. Had this for a little while now and its exceptional!

The reverse camera was such a good choice I'm glad I went for it. Lane assist and side assist have also come in handy more than I thought they would. Red interior and lights make it a little more special. The smartphone box allows QI charging with the new iPhones now, bit fiddly getting it into the corner position but hey wireless charging! Happy I opted for the extras I wanted, the only finishing touch I'm gonna add later down the line are red brake callipers to match the interior and voila

Was wondering how to get rid of rain on rear mirror though, doesn't seem to have a wiper back there 
And any way to save the settings for the spoiler and start-stop. I want to keep them up/off but have to hit it manually


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Very nice looking car and great choice of colour  as far as the spoiler and start stop are concerned there is no way to keep the spoiler up constantly other then hitting the button so the red light illuminates which keeps it up but you will have to do this on every startup and also it is set to automatically go up at 78mph and then go back down at 50mph,so even if you have pressed the button it will reset to auto once you have hit 78mph which is indicated by the red led on the button going out,as for the start stop it will always come back on once you have turned the car off and restarted,you cannot completely turn it off in its standard form.


----------



## lpx92d (Jul 30, 2017)

It really is. Clocked a bright blue one in a car park last month and it looked striking, but I wouldn't be able to live with the colour daily. I already know this nano grey/black edition is a perfect balance personally. Red brake callipers is about as out there as I'll get

Thanks for the info regarding the spoiler/start-stop. I guess I'll put the speed limiter warning at 77MPH


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

lpx92d said:


> Thanks for all the help guys. Had this for a little while now and its exceptional!
> 
> The reverse camera was such a good choice I'm glad I went for it. Lane assist and side assist have also come in handy more than I thought they would. Red interior and lights make it a little more special. The smartphone box allows QI charging with the new iPhones now, bit fiddly getting it into the corner position but hey wireless charging! Happy I opted for the extras I wanted, the only finishing touch I'm gonna add later down the line are red brake callipers to match the interior and voila
> 
> ...


I assume you mean rear window (not mirror), apparently there is a way of turning off the Start/Stop using VCDS, there is a long thread on it, but you will have to purchase the OBDII cable & app or get someone who has it to do it for you....


----------



## lpx92d (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah window not mirror.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

lpx92d said:


> Yeah window not mirror.


Despite everything i'd researched prior to delivery I never even realised there's no rear wiper until I tried to use it!! 
If I had then the rear camera would have made more sense :?

Lovely looking TT btw


----------

